# Staffy x Maltese



## stafftese (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys

I was reading an old thread "Staffy x Maltese" posted on Jan 22 by junglecarpet and there was a comment as follows:

*"...a Staffy wouldn't associated with, never mind breed with, a Maltese...."*

It is possible!!! Her name is Izzy and she is a Staffy x Maltese... pics below


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

very cute. I have seen staffy x Chihuahua's before. they looked just like miniature staffy's. Also saw my jack russell going for it with an american staff, didnt see if she had pups though, as we moved a week later!


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 27, 2011)

it should be illegal to cross breed dogs IMO, i know SOME of the best dogs are mongrels BUT the world isn't getting any better and some of the stupid breeds that come out today where not even thought of being bred back in the day. Some people just cant help but go silly


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Designer dogs with designer price tags, when really all they are is mongrels.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought my Ex a Staffie X Lhasa Apso.

Her name is Gracie.

If she were a designer breed she would be a Sta-apso. . . . (a Statue).


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 27, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> it should be illegal to cross breed dogs IMO, i know SOME of the best dogs are mongrels BUT the world isn't getting any better and some of the stupid breeds that come out today where not even thought of being bred back in the day. Some people just cant help but go silly



Too right. Technology wasn't thought of back in the day either, it's all fooey and we should go back to spears 

That puppy is SO CUTE. You can see the maltese in his face, even though he still has the big boof staffy head. Gorgeous


----------



## Khagan (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd hope the maltese of the pairing would be the father =\. Cross breeding of breeds completely different sizes is stupid imo.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Tinky said:


> I bought my Ex a Staffie X Lhasa Apso.
> 
> Her name is Gracie.
> 
> If she were a designer breed she would be a Sta-apso. . . . (a Statue).



I wanna breed my bulldogs with a ****zu... Ill let you guess what ill be calling them, cause I dont want another warning for stars...


----------



## thals (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm on the fence with the cross breeding issue. I mean I do appreciate a pure bred dog, but just think about how the vast majority of our standard breeds have gotten to the stage they're currently at. All were initially cross bred several times to perfect the standards of this day and age.


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 27, 2011)

i dont know why anyone would want to cross a staffy with anything, staffy trates are very good and shouldnt be crossed with yappers IMO


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 27, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I wanna breed my bulldogs with a ****zu... Ill let you guess what ill be calling them, cause I dont want another warning for stars...


Nothing wrong with Zudog...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 27, 2011)

All domestic dogs are mongrels, they have all been developed by crossbreeding for looks etc. Some of them where just lucky enough to be registered and became breeds.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol wat a weird mix my friend has a Maltese x lab lol it's funny looking


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 28, 2011)

There are currently Staffy x maltese for sale in a petshop in Melbourne CBD. Im not sure what they would look like as adults.

There is also a Chihuahua x Staffy that goes to the local dog park, now that is cute lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 28, 2011)

third pic is soo cute!!

theres a lady that walks the most beautiful red cattle X jack russel near my house,...strange cross, but gorgeous dog!!


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 28, 2011)

Maltese are horrible dogs to cross anything with.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 28, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Maltese are horrible dogs *fullstop*.



FIXED! =p I just find them really annoying for some reason.


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 28, 2011)

notechistiger said:


> Maltese are horrible dogs to cross anything with.


No - much better when crossed with something else. Our rottie always wants to eat the purebred maltesers, but likes the crosses. Of course, this is probably because our fluffdog is a maltese x shih tzu... No point paying lots of money for a crossbreed, even if you call it a designer dog, but many purebred lines are getting really bad due to breeding purely for looks. Some of the german shepherds you see now have such weak hindquarters it's pitiful. Then there are some bull terriers that can't give birth naturally, etc. It has all gotten a bit extreme. I'll stick to my rescue dogs - pure or crossbred.


----------



## leighroy6 (Jun 28, 2011)

if i'm gunna have a dog that barks like hell when they sense someone shifty i'd want them to actually do damage to that person not just look at them as they're stealing my sh**, staffys, rotties, pitbulls, huskys are my favourite of all (huskys coz i'd do anything to have a pet wolf)


----------



## Khagan (Jun 28, 2011)

leighroy6 said:


> if i'm gunna have a dog that barks like hell when they sense someone shifty i'd want them to actually do damage to that person not just look at them as they're stealing my sh**, staffys, rotties, pitbulls, huskys are my favourite of all (huskys coz i'd do anything to have a pet wolf)



Lol, you obviously haven't seen some of the psycho maltese that are around  they'll gnaw your foot off at the ankle in 5 seconds flat =p.


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to a zoo the other day and it only had one dog in it, you guessed it , it was a shih tzu.


----------



## icedmice (Jul 5, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> No - much better when crossed with something else. Our rottie always wants to eat the purebred maltesers, but likes the crosses. Of course, this is probably because our fluffdog is a maltese x shih tzu... No point paying lots of money for a crossbreed, even if you call it a designer dog, but many purebred lines are getting really bad due to breeding purely for looks. Some of the german shepherds you see now have such weak hindquarters it's pitiful. Then there are some bull terriers that can't give birth naturally, etc. It has all gotten a bit extreme. I'll stick to my rescue dogs - pure or crossbred.



Agreed wholeheartedly, had a disagreement with a german shepheard owner from our dog training club who tried to explain that their hindquarters aren't getting weaker and it's to make their back legs sit more square so they get more power, they only look like that when stacking. In my opinion it's absolute Bulldust! 
I'd more willingly adopt a failed police dog and would gladly show it off as a superior specimen to a crap bred exhibition dog. It may not have made the grade as a police dog but it was still bred for function.

The purebred dog community comes up crapping rainbows but it's not until you investigate furthur you realise it's not all it seems.

Very cute pups BTW. It's funny how staff features are so strong no matter what they've been crossed with.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 5, 2011)

i hate when you go to a pet shop and they have a x of 2 crappy dogs and try to charge people $800, you can buy a pure for that why the hell would you spend that on a x :/


----------



## icedmice (Jul 5, 2011)

Tristan said:


> i hate when you go to a pet shop and they have a x of 2 crappy dogs and try to charge people $800, you can buy a pure for that why the hell would you spend that on a x :/



True, or even what you'd pay for a rescue dog that has been given basic training.


----------



## Snake_Gal (Jul 5, 2011)

icedmice said:


> True, or even what you'd pay for a rescue dog that has been given basic training.



I am in total agreeance.
I've been running my own dog rescue/rehab & rehoming service for 6.5yrs now. Not only do our rescues have basic training but they are also desexed, C5 vaccinated, microchipped (which we transfer to new family), full vet checked, wormed, deflead, freshly groomed & all vet cert's provided to new families.
We also include 8kg bag dry food, 2 brand new bowls, certified car safety harness with attachment that plugs straight into seatbelt, lead, toys etc.

Our max adoption fee is $550 which is nothing in comparison to breeders & scummy petshops


----------



## hypochondroac (Jul 5, 2011)

Maltese dogs are a fine breed, it's the owners that screw them up. Based on personal experience i find shih tzu crosses to be alot more aggressive. 

Any breed can be a pain in the *** paired with an ignorant owner.

In todays purebred dogs i find there are two distinct types. The 'show' type and 'working' type. Borders and shepherds are perfect examples. It's in breeds like this where the working type (often the one that isn't registered as a purebred) has better lines without a predisposition for medical issues.

At the same time people who say crossbreds are generally healthier than purebreds are kidding themselves. It's way more complex than just this is healthier than that, it depends on breed, breeding, the breeder and how the dogs are raised.


----------



## stafftese (Aug 9, 2011)

Updated images of izzy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 9, 2011)

Love that second one, almost looks like he can talk.


----------

